# funky names



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello all what are you ratties called these are the name of our 15 and soon to be 18

Keith(boy)
Cracker(Girl)
Chutney (girl)
Cheddar(girl)
Thelma (girl)
Louise(girl)
Saffie(girl)
Latoya(girl)
Scampi(girl)
Buffy(girl)
Princess(girl)
Celery (girl)
Stella(girl)
Ratatouille(girl)
Stevie (girl)

Whats you ratties called
Jess x


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hehe cute names! i have 4 girls and 3 boys and a litter of 11!
Names as follows:

Munky(boy)
Zakk(boy)
Dave(boy)

Pepsi(girl)
Max(girl)
Tilly(girl)
Lilly(dumbo girl)

and one female from pepsi's litter we are keeping is called baby lol

x


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr. Frumples (my wild child!!) boy
Meeps (who lives with a friend now because he doesn't know how to play nice with others) Got his name because he's so mouthy! boy
Goo -boy
Captian morgan (got his name from taking apart my son's lego ship he was making and hoarding the pieces like he was going to build his own pirate ship)- boy
Eva- girl (fixed)


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Right now I have Lizzy, which is short for lisianthus, my favorite flower.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Beanie (Girl)
Rattles (Girl)
Bailey (Girl)
Dulci (Girl)
Luna (Girl)
Gabbana (Gabby) (Girl)


My five girlies


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Beanie and Junior, I have both a Stella and a Luna! LoL, I guess those names just lend themselves to girl ratties.

And lovinmyworm, I know I've told you before, but I think the name Mr. Frumples is the best. It makes me grin every time I read it.  

My lady rats are:

Scout 
Eleanor
Matoska (spayed, so she plays with the boys, too)
Bianca
Dusty
Delilah
Thief
Stella
Luna
Maggie

The boys are:

Atticus
Dart
Ash
Blaze
Splinter
Peter (Pan)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My deceased ratties were named:

Gracie
Fawn
Buffy
Klardae

Current rat:

Zinc

Future rats:

Chester
Charlie

I only keep females


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I've goot three boys:

Boris
Emil
Oliver

And my next rat will either be called Elliot or Linus.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

mine are all girls, they`re called:

monty
nesta
beans
cheese
nibbles
custard
and i also have 2 un named


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, how come unnamed? LoL, post pics and we'll give you ideas!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

well they`re only 3.5 weeks at the moment so i`m struggling to come up with names, i`ll post some pics soon. thinking maybe cookie for one though i`m completely lost for the other!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

NumNums aka NawNaw and HOPEFULLY nothing goes wrong tommarow and I'll have Mokku both boys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dilbert, Asha, Vesta, Valora, Aura, Terra and Zuri

Bronwen, Bear, Tucker, Kamea, Linny, Suri, Fayth, Aki and Lani

Beni, Nissa, Laila, Teya, Kara, Faerdae

Wilbur, Otto, Carina (aka Snake Biter), Shadow, Maline, Keely, Bridget

Bradley and Rennie

Lisbet, Adia, Goliath and Bagel, Lottie, Faline, Saffi, Kittie and Asti


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I forgot Hacharat. he's crossed the rainbow bridge now, but we's all miss are Hacharat.


----------



## wildweims (Mar 3, 2008)

Ours are Roo (for Kangaroo Rat), Nox (Latin for "night"), Zee (short for Zebra), and Tiny just passed away. We also have three girls who need names. They are a hairless/double rex (i can't tell), cream dumbo, and black berk dumbo. The black berk dumbo is obsessed with my adult black berk, Nox, so I want to give her a name like that. She is always following her around and snuggling with her and they look a lot alike. The cream I want to name something to do with polar bears since I love them and she reminds me of a polar bear-- perhaps Nanu. The hairless/double rex, I have no ideas and would love some.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

my girls are:
~Kabacadabra ("Kaba" for short)
~Story (she hasn't a tail, so I thought she needed a story... get it, tail... tale... story??? yah, I'm a nerd!)
~Nubs (she had a nubbie stump of a tail)
~Jasmine (my daughter named her after her fave book, Blue Jasmine)
~Tatyana (my eldest son named her after Tatyana Ali - "Ashley" from the Fresh Prince)
~Helena (aka "Laney") because I like Helena Bonham Carter

my boys are:
~Jack / Jack-Jack (my boys named him after Capt. Jack Sparrow)
~Teddy (girls named him, after who-knows-what)
~Alfonso (aka "Alfie", my son named him after Alfonso Ribeiro - "Carlton" on the Fresh Prince)
~Thomas (my 4'yr old's rat, after the train)
~Beckham (my son named him after the soccer player)
~Vader (another son named him, after Darth Vader)
~Amos (after Tori Amos)
~Houdini (because he was an escape artist the first week with us!)
~Queequag (he just needed a silly name!)
~Igby (just looked like one!)
~Timo (again, just looked like one!)
~Mr.Hawes (he was SUPPOSED to be hairless, so I named him after a bald guy - Jason from Ghost Hunters!)

Some of the twelve babies (who are 12 days old now), are named, but not all because we can't tell them all apart yet:
~Jelly Bean
~Jubilee
~Jezebel
~Jewel
~Jingle
~Jangle


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

girls:
meggsy
loco
soot
ash
cirrus
nimbus
spazz
myst

boys:
sherbet
monkey
stumpy
sprocus
spritely
****** 
specks


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Mitch, Brian, Sam, Ody, Norbert, Duncan, and Ickus


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

cookie,
and daisy
i did have one named delilah but she passed away and we burrried her in our backyard.
sam


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

current:
Rosie
Bee Twix "Twix"
Violet
Stewart "Stewie" (neutered boy)
Bribery (neutered boy)
Babydoll
Smeag
Sweetipie
Ink
Eyes
Tasche

Passed on:
Pocket
Lyiint
Dust
Myght
Nezumi
Spider
Snicketts
Sweet-ums
Tween
Lydia
Kakushi
Iedani

is rat auntie to:
Peaches
Sookie
Brisby

was rattie grandma to:
Boys:
Wallace
Emmett
Hector
Bartholmew "Bart"
Lyman
Percival "Percy"
Horace "Horse"
Deuteronmy "Deuter"
Squirm
Warren
Clyde
Arcibald "Archie"
Leonard

Girls:
Lydia
Inez
Gloria
Edith
Lois
Emma
Erma
Ella
Estelle
Vesta
Dawn
all the babies eventually found homes. they have all since passed on though. they were dear little ones. i miss having tiny babies. though they certainly didn't stay that way for long! haha! i had 5 of the males still with me until they were 5 months old. all of them were well over a pound and still growing! haha

not sure what i will be calling new ones. i have no more names planned yet.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

wow that is alot of names!! way to go!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh my sweet lord... i just counted up all those names. i have had 50 rats in 5 years. to a lot of people here that probably is just a drop in a ocean. but i'm not a rescue, not even close to one. i never realised i had taken care of so many... admittedly 28 of them did not and will not live their final times with me. i don't know. i guess its not that much but i had just never realized you know...? just...to me at least... wow...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

and to edit my list...

girl:
hayze (she followed me home from the pet store today...)

and i'm a ratty aunty to these girls:
frisbee
pepper
princess


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

My first 5 boys:

Sirius
Severus
Albus
George 
Fred

Albus & George have died

We just adopted 3 more rats... 2 girls, one boy

Hermione
Minerva
Hagrid


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow lol lots of names our 3 new boys are called 

Bodger
Remmi
Shadow 

Jess x


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Both girls:

Stuart (thought she was a boy for a few days)
Paisley


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Jak(Boy)
Fizz(Boy)
Roxy(Girl)
Tequila(Girl)
Lilith(Girl)
-- All my little furbabies over the years. Tequila and Lilith are with me now=]


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Boys: 
Ripple
Blue Velvet
Blaze
Little Boy Blue
Black Knight

Girls:
Ashley
Blackie
Crook
Beauty
Splotches
Snack (was Momma Mia) 
Kitty 
Pretty Girl
Mouse
Juicy
Runt

And we've only had rats for 3 months.


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Nathan- named after Nathan Explosion from Dethklok (band).
Edward- named after Radical Ed, Edward Elric, and Edward Scissorhands.

Funny thing is, Nathan is nowhere close to being like the guy he was named after. He's too calm and cute


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Maple- girl
Carmen- girl (short for "Carmen Gia" a type of volkswagen)
Carmella- girl
Farfegnugen-boy (sp?)

And gone but never forgotten, Max. 

RIP to them all, they've been gone now for several years. They were very sweet and we loved them during their time this side of the Bridge.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## RascalRatties (May 8, 2008)

who ive had so far:

the girls past:
Gizmo (black hooded, the one that started it all lol)
Midnight (her cagemate a black berkshire)
Alice (dumbo blue hooded)
Suki (albino)

The girls present
Lilly (champagne self rex dumbo)
Gidgette (black berkshire rex dumbo)

The boys Past:
Sam (black hooded)
Tonk (agouti dumbo)
Lokie (champagne self)
Merlin (black berkshire)


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

My roomate just renamed my rat (witch now only I call Mokku) Cowrat. Yes your read it, Cowrat


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, so we went down the giving them many names and seeing what happens route...!

Our boys

Leonard Leviticus Gas (McFennard)
Jeremy Cream (Rejemy)
Henry Harold Cube (Hendiddle)
Friedrich Johann Von Tasselbaum (Freddy!)
Archus Malarchus (Arch)
Ralphie Ratalfie (Talfie, talfs)
Stanton 
Dylan
Wilburforce

The babies we fostered we and are Percy (now renamed Alan), George, Charlie, Harry, Gordon and Gilbert

Our girls:

Maud (fraudulent Maudulent)
Marjorie Cragg (craggster, craggy)
Lily (Lillith McFlillith)
and last but not least Edie

Also have a hamster called Huge Bo Franklin Benedict (or Bo for short)
and my partner has a Roborovski hamster called Princessa Dotorovski Malkovich (or Dot for short) and a Syrian called Neville.

So thats us, on writing this I have realised that our animals have quite silly names. God help our future children!!

Leila :0)


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow such great names lol!!!
Jess x


----------



## Toomanyferrets (Mar 23, 2008)

My rattie is Splinter. 

Dog- Pepsi
Ferrets- Lucy, Rickey, Wee Wee, and Charmin (yes, after the toilet paper)


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Toomanyferrets said:


> My rattie is Splinter.
> 
> Dog- Pepsi
> Ferrets- Lucy, Rickey, Wee Wee, and Charmin (yes, after the toilet paper)


One rat? Unless s/he's mean to other rats and won't tollerate them, s/he will be MUCH MUCH happier with a friend or two of the same gender. Check out local shelters or breeders!  I know a couple of my girls went CRAZY when they were by themselves in quarentine for the 2-3 weeks, but they can get depressed when living alone. Just wait to see what happens when your rattie gets a friend!


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Buggzter said:


> Toomanyferrets said:
> 
> 
> > My rattie is Splinter.
> ...


get off your soapbox. The original purpose of this thread is about names. If you want to pontificate, take it to PMs. Now, back to business:

My 4 girls are:

Nyah (pronounced N-eye-ah)- Dark Grey Standard Hooded; My first rat and alpha of the group
Garnet- Standard Hymalayan with pink eyes
Torrie- Standard Brown Agouti Berkshire; she's kind of the runt of the group, a licker, and a general sweetheart
Amber- dumbo, odd-eyed tan hooded; got her a few weeks ago; she's timid but will sit on my shoulder and stay there.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Previous Girls: Rapunzel, Penny, Scarlet
Previous Boys: Scar, Casper
Current Girls: Nibble, Brain
Current Boys: None

My niece named her boy Jojo, and her girl rat Bobo. (She didn't listen to me when I said not to put them in the same cage...


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

Ours are Peppa and Smoogy both girls


----------



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

i have 5 boys named:

Scabbers, Remy, Oreo, Barney, and Shiloh

Shiloh is on his own right now though because the other boys are big bullies =[


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

silent(girl)
ape(boy)
stella(girl)
toby(boy)
sam(girl/boy)


----------



## Fright (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got two boys. Stygian and Acheron.


----------

